# Use O2 SIM card in Vodafone mobile?



## gebbel (5 Feb 2009)

I lost my O2 Billpay phone yesterday. I have no insurance on it or am not entitled to an upgrade. Stupid me, I know that. Anyway a friend at work has kindly offered to give me another phone that he no longer uses. Problem is his phone was through Vodafone. I am picking up a replacement SIM from O2 today. I'm assuming I can't use it in this phone.
Therefore can I ask what are my options in this situation. If I have to buy an O2 phone I will, but could do without this extra expense.
Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (5 Feb 2009)

Should be easy to get the vodafone phone unlocked - I did when I switched from Vodafone to O2 about 2 years ago (I didn't buy a phone from O2 at the time, just got a SIM).

I paid €20 in a shop on Talbot St to unlock the phone.

You could try the kiosk in Drogheda Town Centre on West St, think they do unlocking as well as the phone accessories.


----------



## gebbel (5 Feb 2009)

gipimann said:


> You could try the kiosk in Drogheda Town Centre on West St, think they do unlocking as well as the phone accessories.


 
Excellent. thanks a mil!


----------



## wishbone (5 Feb 2009)

No need to pay anything.  Your friend of the Vodafone phone could contact their customer services and ask for the unlocking code.  They will then text the unlock code to that phone (so they'll have to have their SIM in it for this duration).  I have done this already twice on two Vodafone phones so as I could use Meteor SIMs in them.


----------



## dundalkman (22 Feb 2009)

try this site it worked me in the past [broken link removed]


----------

